# Turkey Season giveaway AGAIN (Firenock)



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

417


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

thanks for the chance again Dorge...............ill try 657


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

047


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

its my son b-day for me 913


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

331


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

back at it... *072*


----------



## hoyt88 (Nov 24, 2008)

308


----------



## ELECTRO (Jun 13, 2005)

597


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

711


----------



## S_Morelock75 (Aug 17, 2006)

217 :shade:


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

672


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

052 please


----------



## JEFF GOCHENOUR (Jan 21, 2007)

271


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

023


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

*I will go with*

878


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

031.....for me.


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

322


----------



## X-NOCK (Oct 3, 2006)

110 please


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

867.....


----------



## General-08 (Feb 2, 2009)

#713, thanks..


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

188


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

356 for me, thanks


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

413


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

773 thanks for a chance again to win some wicked gear!


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

624 plz


----------



## bowhuntwi (Dec 23, 2004)

456


----------



## Jake Bauer (Dec 5, 2007)

like those I will try 15


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

358....thanks for the contest!


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

*I am in*

145 for me :darkbeer:


----------



## ace7038 (May 27, 2007)

119 for me!


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

348


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

hmmmmm.... 

Let's try 872


----------



## JezterVA (Jan 26, 2009)

*712*

712

:d


----------



## ugman (Mar 25, 2006)

635


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

873 for me..


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

696


----------



## jdm11b (Mar 29, 2009)

146


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

007


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

386


----------



## mdillon (Dec 7, 2008)

688


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

428

thanks!! :thumb:


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

I am in 269


----------



## SavageHuntress (Feb 24, 2009)

623


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

229


----------



## bulldogbuck (Apr 13, 2009)

134


----------



## Carnivore1 (Feb 4, 2007)

675


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

222


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

504


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

344 
Thanks


----------



## cebert07 (Jan 14, 2009)

219


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

347


----------



## whlsmith (Mar 4, 2008)

*Thanks for the 2nd chance*

212


----------



## wthunter40 (Aug 13, 2005)

*Guess*

I'll try 108. Thanks


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

o73


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2006)

769


----------



## babforsyth (Mar 27, 2009)

567


----------



## gill1 (Jan 20, 2009)

627


----------



## rcates (Sep 23, 2008)

278


----------



## mathews1113 (Apr 1, 2009)

*I'm in*

243


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

982


----------



## JJG08 (May 3, 2008)

*turkey giveaway*

187


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

929


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

668


----------



## cbprincess (Apr 2, 2009)

301

thanks!


----------



## PSJOFRN19 (Apr 20, 2008)

666


----------



## samuel (Apr 11, 2006)

007


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

420


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

377


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

463


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

518


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

759


----------



## flutyflakes51 (Dec 6, 2006)

051


----------



## trainer_will (Aug 26, 2008)

317


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll try 378.


Thanks


----------



## atrapperson (Feb 28, 2007)

819


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

225 please


----------



## trav83 (Mar 18, 2007)

531


----------



## Perrin713 (Oct 24, 2008)

125


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

237


----------



## bow junkie (Feb 1, 2008)

*cool*

I will take #54


----------



## ParkerBows17 (Feb 7, 2009)

762 Thanks


----------



## martinphantom (Feb 21, 2007)

*my number*

I pick 129 thanks for the chance to win!!!


----------



## Barehand198 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Guess*

721


----------



## toy4runner4x4 (Aug 5, 2008)

246


----------



## psevenom2004 (Dec 8, 2006)

587


----------



## orgnlsinr (Dec 20, 2008)

726


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

333


----------



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

438


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll try 177 please!


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

541


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

438


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

725 thanks for the chance


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I will guess 413


----------



## hoggin03 (Oct 24, 2005)

386


----------



## S_Morelock75 (Aug 17, 2006)

904 :shade:


----------



## Just-Hunt (Apr 4, 2009)

349 for me please.


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

947


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

431


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

288


----------



## stiennen (Apr 6, 2009)

*Howdy Dorge*

369


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

427


----------



## MonValleyBow (Nov 10, 2007)

558


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

717


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

*12 hours up i will try again LOL*

927 :tongue:


----------



## bowhuntwi (Dec 23, 2004)

423


----------



## dods2403 (Aug 29, 2006)

316


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

777


----------



## JezterVA (Jan 26, 2009)

*005*

005


----------



## mudvr1212 (Jan 18, 2006)

*...*

I'll try with 171


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

426


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

157


----------



## jwellsvt (Dec 14, 2006)

449


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

641


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

056 please


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

*guess*

312


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Lucky Number*

*322*


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

492


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

639


----------



## DARMO (Dec 5, 2004)

my number is 764


----------



## whitetail.freak (Oct 2, 2008)

599


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

707
Hope it is me!!!


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

Sign me up!! 432


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

my # is 532.:darkbeer:


----------



## General-08 (Feb 2, 2009)

534, Thanks


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

484


----------



## karljones (Feb 15, 2009)

*firenocks*

hmmmmm # 311.............has grassroots. But yes 311 is my guess


----------



## wthunter40 (Aug 13, 2005)

*Guess*

I'll try 406. Thanks. Could you send me a price list.:thumbs_up


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

388


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

022


----------



## bigbuckkiller92 (Mar 19, 2009)

286


----------



## toy4runner4x4 (Aug 5, 2008)

158


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

777, hope that wasn't already taken???


----------



## droptinedown (Jan 24, 2007)

*Thanks for the chance*

648 cmon cmon


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

539


----------



## pjwatson05 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Can't believe I missed this*

*673* this is spreading like a wildfire :wink:


----------



## jjonesgt500 (Apr 1, 2009)

383..


----------



## Shmittey (Mar 29, 2009)

404


----------



## sbackxt (Mar 14, 2009)

*firenock*

555


----------



## bparks35 (Mar 25, 2009)

212


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

519


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors (Feb 27, 2007)

631


----------



## skippydo (Sep 25, 2005)

314


----------



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

866


----------



## belden148 (Feb 6, 2007)

148...worth a shot


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*uhmm*

393


----------



## trav83 (Mar 18, 2007)

821


----------



## jbird437 (Apr 3, 2009)

722


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

351


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

123


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

683


----------



## Osceola 41 (Feb 20, 2009)

916 for me


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

Today is 515


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

*#*

612


----------



## air_raid19 (Mar 9, 2009)

hmmm 136


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

210


----------



## JJG08 (May 3, 2008)

*Firenock*

521


----------



## BePrepared (Feb 23, 2009)

316


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 4, 2009)

796


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

848 for me!


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

how about 997


----------



## OldSkoolKilla (Mar 29, 2009)

330 for me please


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

071


----------



## stiennen (Apr 6, 2009)

113


----------



## JEFF GOCHENOUR (Jan 21, 2007)

801


----------



## shooter22 (Apr 16, 2005)

After seeing how this company runs something as simple as a drawing,:thumbs_do I will be purchasing some other form of lighted nock, by another manufacturere. Heck, i may even just super glue a "Lightning Bug" to an Easton Nock and call it good.


----------



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

189


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

640 :thumbs_up


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

317


----------



## bowhuntwi (Dec 23, 2004)

322


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

512


----------



## MI-Ice (Mar 15, 2008)

711


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

444


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

488


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

186


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

717


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

976


----------



## toy4runner4x4 (Aug 5, 2008)

783


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

732


----------



## ihavethetools (Jan 16, 2009)

i'll try 210.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

lets go 249


----------



## Jgrund07/OH (Feb 11, 2009)

210


----------



## PlumCrazyRuss (Jul 18, 2007)

*Im in*

Im in #676


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

819


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

shooter22 said:


> After seeing how this company runs something as simple as a drawing,:thumbs_do I will be purchasing some other form of lighted nock, by another manufacturere. Heck, i may even just super glue a "Lightning Bug" to an Easton Nock and call it good.



What's the purpose of bashing a company for giving away free items?


----------



## archers choice (Jun 2, 2006)

672


----------



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

*697*

697


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

Chris/OH said:


> What's the purpose of bashing a company for giving away free items?


By the looks of it i am guessing that he must be one of the guys that Won and never keep a eye on the FREE give away and never got back to Firenock. If that is the case then TO BAD FOR YOU :angry:. Maybe next time you enter a FREE giveaway you might want to keep checking in because it is NOT up to the Guy (In this case Firenock) that runs the FREE give away to look for you . 
Sorry but that is just my 2 cents:wink:


----------



## badams8 (Mar 21, 2008)

652


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

How about 326


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

621


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

316


----------



## Randall G. (Sep 7, 2008)

355:wink:


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

*573*


----------



## babforsyth (Mar 27, 2009)

765


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

777


----------



## coaldriller (Feb 21, 2009)

715


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

857


----------



## snowhill (Apr 11, 2009)

564


----------



## AUeagles (Jan 7, 2008)

318


----------



## Bowhunr (Nov 16, 2003)

430


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

305


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

378


----------



## raider7050 (Feb 8, 2008)

213


----------



## kuonen10 (Aug 21, 2008)

704:thumbs_up


----------



## garcia14hunt (Apr 12, 2006)

*My area code for me*

719


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

is it 926?


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

090


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

041


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

296


----------



## Shmittey (Mar 29, 2009)

912


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

077


----------



## fanofmakers (Feb 2, 2009)

568


----------



## mobil1 (Dec 11, 2008)

842


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

096


----------



## bowhuntwi (Dec 23, 2004)

102


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

415 :thumbs_up


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

666


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

356


----------



## whlsmith (Mar 4, 2008)

*805*

Sorry, I'm not scrolling through all the posts again, but thanks for the 2nd chance!! 805


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*726*

*726*


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

588


----------



## trav83 (Mar 18, 2007)

487


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

879


----------



## ELECTRO (Jun 13, 2005)

421:darkbeer:


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

673


----------



## stiennen (Apr 6, 2009)

203


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

620


----------



## waterwolves (Apr 11, 2008)

*firenock*

238


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

451


----------



## coaldriller (Feb 21, 2009)

328


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

678


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

472


----------



## Guard Dog (Feb 28, 2009)

Is 619 taken? thanks for the chance and I like the hat. I have a small hat collection but would wear this one almost any were. :teeth:


----------



## 5spottie (Jan 26, 2003)

654


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

513


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

437


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

298 :tongue:


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

705


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

105


----------



## Stu3 (Dec 6, 2006)

820


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

743


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

088


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

227


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

ok , yet again , ill be the weirdo .............666


----------



## toy4runner4x4 (Aug 5, 2008)

315


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

684


----------



## DrumdudeLarry (Mar 22, 2008)

*392*

392


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

165


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

588


----------



## whlsmith (Mar 4, 2008)

*612*

If its not taken 612


----------



## jetrider91 (Jul 19, 2008)

740


----------



## toy4runner4x4 (Aug 5, 2008)

435


----------



## trav83 (Mar 18, 2007)

297


----------



## theshoenlebens (Nov 5, 2005)

how about 222


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

How about 671?


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

204


----------



## gaberichter (Aug 31, 2008)

509


----------



## waterwolves (Apr 11, 2008)

999


----------



## S_Morelock75 (Aug 17, 2006)

924:beer:


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

503


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

297


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

714


----------



## wthunter40 (Aug 13, 2005)

*guess*

I'll try 227. Thanks.


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

106


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

359


----------



## Shmittey (Mar 29, 2009)

731


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

848


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

630


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

987


----------



## belden148 (Feb 6, 2007)

try 109 this time


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

666


----------



## S_Morelock75 (Aug 17, 2006)

494


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

418


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

182


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

749


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

873


----------



## fishbomb (Jan 22, 2009)

101


----------



## toy4runner4x4 (Aug 5, 2008)

435


----------



## JamMorg (Mar 6, 2008)

711


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

413


----------



## waterwolves (Apr 11, 2008)

715


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

532


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

178


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

let me try 541


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

188


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

725


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

708


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

153


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

316


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

821


----------



## DU_Grizz (Aug 13, 2008)

308


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

370


----------



## Zacht8 (Mar 29, 2009)

227


----------



## waterwolves (Apr 11, 2008)

004


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

614


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

371


----------



## mnslvrslger (Feb 25, 2006)

830


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

296


----------



## ftw1422 (Mar 17, 2009)

121


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

674


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

658


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

258


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

*#*

524 Thanks


----------



## war20 (Apr 4, 2009)

lucky # 206


----------



## Sambar (Jul 26, 2006)

My # is 330


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

002


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

688


----------



## ozbillb (Dec 27, 2008)

724......


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

401


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

701


----------



## JJG08 (May 3, 2008)

301


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

976


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

341


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

219 for me please


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

*I will try*

964...For me Thank you ...


----------



## bowhunter-j (May 11, 2007)

488 for me


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

462


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

816:thumbs_up


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

572


----------



## S_Morelock75 (Aug 17, 2006)

494


----------



## mnguy152 (Jan 4, 2007)

152


----------



## wthunter40 (Aug 13, 2005)

*guess*

I'll try 527. Thanks:tongue:


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

040


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

557


----------



## waterwolves (Apr 11, 2008)

187


----------



## toy4runner4x4 (Aug 5, 2008)

846


----------



## tanneryrat (Feb 18, 2009)

*212*

212 for me


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

962


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

449


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

832


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

549


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

How about 244?


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

618


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

250


----------



## deerwhackmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

*giveaway*

510 for me


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

702


----------



## Randall G. (Sep 7, 2008)

899


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

231


----------



## Mrohr1 (Jan 16, 2009)

801


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

223


----------



## christopher5200 (Feb 23, 2009)

805


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

308


----------



## Carnivore1 (Feb 4, 2007)

421


----------



## nrut (Jul 16, 2006)

013


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

077


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

682


----------



## S_Morelock75 (Aug 17, 2006)

173


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

082:tongue:


----------



## watkins1802 (Feb 6, 2009)

here we go 555 :thumbs_up


----------



## JJG08 (May 3, 2008)

673


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

969


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

134


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

788


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

970


----------



## waterwolves (Apr 11, 2008)

304


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

125


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

175


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

047


----------



## Arrow Slingin' (Sep 28, 2007)

661


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

884


----------



## watkins1802 (Feb 6, 2009)

517


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

let's try 368


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

243


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

522


----------



## General-08 (Feb 2, 2009)

647, thanks


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

396


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*contest*

lucky 035 :embara:


----------



## JJG08 (May 3, 2008)

264


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

585


----------



## waterwolves (Apr 11, 2008)

390


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

888


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

890


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

711


----------



## JezterVA (Jan 26, 2009)

326


----------



## stiennen (Apr 6, 2009)

279


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

836


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

989


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

507


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

392


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

046


----------



## Carnivore1 (Feb 4, 2007)

555


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

004


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

235


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

246


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

761


----------



## wthunter40 (Aug 13, 2005)

*Guess*

I'll try 529


----------



## FIRELOOPS (Sep 25, 2006)

816


----------



## S_Morelock75 (Aug 17, 2006)

743


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

938


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

208


----------



## rhbuckmaster (Mar 22, 2006)

617


----------



## tanneryrat (Feb 18, 2009)

*721*

721


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

677


----------



## JJG08 (May 3, 2008)

942


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

701


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

487


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

988


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

742


----------



## csobx2 (Sep 16, 2007)

how about 327


----------



## rupejosh (Mar 12, 2009)

12 maybe?


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

321


----------



## urban104 (Apr 13, 2009)

come on lady luck 486


----------



## toy4runner4x4 (Aug 5, 2008)

785


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

*#*

172


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

841


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

550


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

269


----------



## cebert07 (Jan 14, 2009)

021


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

419


----------



## whitetail.freak (Oct 2, 2008)

489


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

*No whammies, no whammies, no whammies, stop*.....*190*


----------



## JJG08 (May 3, 2008)

852


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

583


----------



## truwersma (Jan 5, 2009)

069 for me
thanks


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

332


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

402


----------



## S_Morelock75 (Aug 17, 2006)

862


----------



## Carnivore1 (Feb 4, 2007)

430


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

let it be 47


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

394


----------



## wthunter40 (Aug 13, 2005)

*guess*

529:mg:


----------



## pride bow (Jan 29, 2009)

617 for me and thanks for the chance


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors (Feb 27, 2007)

568


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

127


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

781


----------



## toy4runner4x4 (Aug 5, 2008)

197


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

921


----------



## tanneryrat (Feb 18, 2009)

*996*

996


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

113


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

331


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

714


----------



## auarcher (Feb 27, 2004)

111


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*Uhmmm.......*

571


----------



## OldSkoolKilla (Mar 29, 2009)

589 for me


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

519


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

633

:darkbeer:


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

301


----------



## stiennen (Apr 6, 2009)

714


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

666


----------



## bbishoff06 (Jan 9, 2008)

*winning number is...*

687


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm thinking 622


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

*193*


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

:darkbeer: 454


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

219


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

534


----------



## Roc (Jun 29, 2003)

423


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

477


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

936


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

582


----------



## boxxer (Dec 12, 2003)

*710*

710


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

*#*

882


----------



## Mrohr1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Little bitty ole

12


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

663


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

711


----------



## pjwatson05 (Sep 18, 2008)

312


----------



## Shmittey (Mar 29, 2009)

029

Anyone else find the number of people picking 666 (on both threads) somewhat disturbing? :behindsof


----------



## hunter dan (Feb 19, 2003)

737


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

432


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

228


----------



## The Equalizer (Oct 25, 2007)

here we go 126


----------



## Carnivore1 (Feb 4, 2007)

383


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

422


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

278


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

511


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

699


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

473


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

603


----------



## JJG08 (May 3, 2008)

791


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

179 2day


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

447.......


----------



## tanneryrat (Feb 18, 2009)

*696*

696


----------



## IshootDoes (Aug 30, 2005)

633


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

496


----------



## SteveIndiana (Sep 22, 2007)

*If it weren't for bad luck..........*

608


----------



## Postone (Jan 16, 2006)

*my number is*

422


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

420


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

could it be 470?


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

417


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

How bout 344


----------



## trav83 (Mar 18, 2007)

817


----------



## unlshdfrk2 (Apr 4, 2009)

Going with the post number. 481


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

014


----------



## highpocket (Dec 10, 2008)

221 please


----------



## lightsnsirens (Mar 5, 2009)

000 is mine


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

*529*

Here is my guess


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

106


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

491


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

729


----------



## JJG08 (May 3, 2008)

437


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

552


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

177


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

*ok*

211


----------



## hunter dan (Feb 19, 2003)

637


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

249

Don't think I've seen it already posted.


----------



## buckeyewhis (Mar 31, 2009)

how about 383 thanks


----------



## cqboling (Feb 1, 2009)

183


----------



## toy4runner4x4 (Aug 5, 2008)

356


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

i'll try 385.


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

416


----------



## Carnivore1 (Feb 4, 2007)

225


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

875


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

027


----------



## Hoythunter2865 (Nov 30, 2008)

738


----------



## elite 2506 (Mar 24, 2009)

870


----------



## ropinrob (May 16, 2007)

472


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

786


----------



## Lund225 (Mar 13, 2006)

679 for me


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

721


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

814


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

091


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

129


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

002


----------



## flyfishr (Nov 8, 2008)

*510*

I'll with 510
Thank you


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

*#*

660


----------



## DrydenBuckHnter (Feb 10, 2009)

318


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

357


----------



## LPBowhunter (Feb 17, 2009)

726


----------



## LPBowhunter (Feb 17, 2009)

513


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

191


----------



## AlabamaSlammer (Apr 23, 2009)

319


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

829


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

785


----------



## Dbery (May 7, 2008)

235


----------



## bulldogharleys (Mar 8, 2007)

472 :darkbeer:


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

*Way up*

here in Vermont lets try 738....................


----------



## Pearsonwonder (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll try 076


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

500


----------



## buckeyewhis (Mar 31, 2009)

427


----------



## tanneryrat (Feb 18, 2009)

101


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

357


----------



## PROTOZOE2 (Jan 29, 2003)

383


----------



## whitetail.freak (Oct 2, 2008)

243


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

122


----------



## ELECTRO (Jun 13, 2005)

917


----------



## Doc Qbald (Mar 21, 2009)

756


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

954


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

let me have 599


----------



## truwersma (Jan 5, 2009)

169


----------



## iowabowhunter25 (Mar 26, 2009)

*i am in*

769 for me!


----------



## Lund225 (Mar 13, 2006)

769


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

899


----------



## hankedw (Apr 24, 2009)

573


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

912


----------



## dartonfan (Dec 4, 2003)

655


----------



## hunter dan (Feb 19, 2003)

837


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

422 birth of my brothers daughter the other day. Thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

429


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

583


----------



## Shmittey (Mar 29, 2009)

929


----------



## JJG08 (May 3, 2008)

367


----------



## Pearsonwonder (Apr 30, 2008)

760


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

208


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

699


----------



## Randall G. (Sep 7, 2008)

566


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

714


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

539


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

062


----------



## NJ-XT (Jan 24, 2006)

229


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

415


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

898


----------



## Lund225 (Mar 13, 2006)

849


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

903


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

748


----------



## bulldogharleys (Mar 8, 2007)

555


----------



## hmbuttercup (Jan 24, 2009)

316 is my guess.


----------



## okiebowhuntr (Apr 5, 2003)

896 looks good.


----------



## dartonfan (Dec 4, 2003)

721


----------



## gird04 (Nov 8, 2005)

*630*

630


----------



## hunter6 (Aug 13, 2008)

210 today thank's:embara:


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

602


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

327


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

396


----------



## Hoytshooter56 (Feb 18, 2007)

427


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

696


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

519......


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

127


----------



## SteveIndiana (Sep 22, 2007)

*Lucky ol number...*

013


----------



## stiennen (Apr 6, 2009)

412


----------



## samuel (Apr 11, 2006)

616


----------



## toy4runner4x4 (Aug 5, 2008)

643


----------



## coonhound0 (Sep 5, 2008)

228 i hope i can win this time


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

889


----------



## Lund225 (Mar 13, 2006)

596


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

444


----------



## oktx (Jul 21, 2006)

554 Thanks.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

717


----------



## Doc Qbald (Mar 21, 2009)

816


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

965


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

917


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

615


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

391


----------



## JJG08 (May 3, 2008)

246


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

746


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

557


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

839


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

123


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

733


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

693


----------



## deer_stalker (Mar 4, 2008)

926


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

611


----------



## mischief0012 (Aug 16, 2008)

702 and ty for the chance


----------



## toy4runner4x4 (Aug 5, 2008)

783


----------



## D-bow (May 17, 2007)

189


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

811


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

402


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

554


----------



## dartonfan (Dec 4, 2003)

844


----------



## Lund225 (Mar 13, 2006)

639


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

923


----------



## hoytguyWI (Jul 22, 2008)

620


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

837


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

*number*

Hello 237 for me


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Give it another go....275


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

199


----------



## Randall G. (Sep 7, 2008)

015


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

656


----------



## max hunter (Dec 19, 2008)

my number is 555


----------



## soaringeagle (Jun 2, 2008)

046


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

024


----------



## rackwacker (Jan 24, 2009)

369


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

034


----------



## Shmittey (Mar 29, 2009)

626


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

302


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

904


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

500


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

613.......


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

419


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

575


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

326


----------



## Lund225 (Mar 13, 2006)

594


----------



## IrishnId (Jul 31, 2007)

627, and show me da money!


----------



## cbr_bow (Sep 9, 2005)

*Firenoc*

199


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

064


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

914


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

413


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

243


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

754


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

*number*

how about 669


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

549


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

135


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

222


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

986


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

643


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

612


----------



## Doc Qbald (Mar 21, 2009)

984


----------



## OldSkoolKilla (Mar 29, 2009)

754


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

707 today


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

676


----------



## dartonfan (Dec 4, 2003)

656


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

226


----------



## Carnivore1 (Feb 4, 2007)

910


----------



## JJG08 (May 3, 2008)

105


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

225


----------



## pandy175 (Jun 1, 2005)

454


----------



## JezterVA (Jan 26, 2009)

998


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

601


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

066


----------



## Lund225 (Mar 13, 2006)

475


----------



## hilbilyhunter (Nov 21, 2003)

*Ill take a number*

533!! 
Thanks hilbilyhunter !!


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

239


----------



## outdoorsnow (Apr 25, 2006)

613


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

831


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

092


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

555


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

352


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

128


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

534


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

765


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

337


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

942


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

656


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

818


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

507


----------



## ELECTRO (Jun 13, 2005)

002


----------



## Doc Qbald (Mar 21, 2009)

645


----------



## karljones (Feb 15, 2009)

*ttt*

083


----------



## samuel (Apr 11, 2006)

568


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

385


----------



## dartonfan (Dec 4, 2003)

887


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

753


----------



## JJG08 (May 3, 2008)

614


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

809


----------



## General-08 (Feb 2, 2009)

#719, thanks


----------



## JezterVA (Jan 26, 2009)

396


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

504


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

847


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

879


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

922


----------



## Lund225 (Mar 13, 2006)

545


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

191


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

092


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

789


----------



## APY (Apr 27, 2009)

How about 741


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*uhmmmm........*

684


----------



## coachmac (Sep 5, 2006)

631


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

049


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

514


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

*number*

454....got to be a winner


----------



## Carnivore1 (Feb 4, 2007)

606


----------



## TerryN (Apr 3, 2009)

038 for me.

Terry Noe


----------



## dancingfool (Feb 10, 2009)

259


----------



## dancingfool (Feb 10, 2009)

oops thanks for the opp. and great looking products..


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

709


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

120


----------



## coaldriller (Feb 21, 2009)

851


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

311


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

785


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

308


----------



## Doc Qbald (Mar 21, 2009)

516


----------



## jansman (Mar 19, 2006)

111


----------



## Pearsonwonder (Apr 30, 2008)

526


----------



## handdrive (Oct 19, 2008)

is it 108?


----------



## Leftridge (Feb 26, 2008)

642


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

135


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

923


----------



## pjwatson05 (Sep 18, 2008)

422


----------



## hunter dan (Feb 19, 2003)

837


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

657


----------



## JJG08 (May 3, 2008)

339


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

921


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

*number*

I will say 769.


----------



## stiennen (Apr 6, 2009)

517


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

657


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

066


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

187


----------



## ELECTRO (Jun 13, 2005)

214


----------



## dartonfan (Dec 4, 2003)

731


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

420


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

783


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

854


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

349


----------



## SHEGGE (Jun 8, 2004)

*724*

724


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

500


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

308


----------



## bshaver (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks

361


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

294


----------



## acebert (Jan 11, 2009)

876


----------



## kathy (Jun 3, 2006)

*contest*

283


----------



## cebert07 (Jan 14, 2009)

987


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

667


----------



## whitetail.freak (Oct 2, 2008)

333


----------



## Lund225 (Mar 13, 2006)

725


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

259


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

896


----------



## buckeyewhis (Mar 31, 2009)

838


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

*number*

how about 000


----------



## coaldriller (Feb 21, 2009)

808


----------



## Carnivore1 (Feb 4, 2007)

540


----------



## Nupper (Dec 31, 2003)

613


----------



## pjwatson05 (Sep 18, 2008)

361


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

153


----------



## huntin nut (Mar 24, 2008)

how about 374


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

667


----------



## Doc Qbald (Mar 21, 2009)

226


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*Uhmmmmm.......*

049


----------



## watkins1802 (Feb 6, 2009)

*noks*

355


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

110


----------



## tanneryrat (Feb 18, 2009)

*616*

616


----------



## psevenom2004 (Dec 8, 2006)

*my guess*

119


----------



## martinphantom (Feb 21, 2007)

*678*

678


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

333


----------



## JJG08 (May 3, 2008)

765


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

391


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

789


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

468


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

112


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

793


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

255


----------



## dartonfan (Dec 4, 2003)

511


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

*number*

let say 102


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

882


----------



## medic75 (Feb 23, 2009)

869


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

956


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

353


----------



## Lund225 (Mar 13, 2006)

785


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*uhmmm......*

476


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

011


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

654


----------



## ponchbuster (Apr 23, 2009)

323


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

444


----------



## Buckslayer76 (Jul 26, 2008)

216


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

862


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

408


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

647


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

119


----------



## hankedw (Apr 24, 2009)

321


----------



## hunter dan (Feb 19, 2003)

937


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

901


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

522


----------



## JJG08 (May 3, 2008)

196


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

328


----------



## Shmittey (Mar 29, 2009)

123


----------



## psevenom2004 (Dec 8, 2006)

598


----------



## archeryshot (Aug 24, 2002)

214


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

*333*

333! Send them nocks my way:wink:


----------



## bowhuntusa (Dec 3, 2005)

730 is my guess here:darkbeer:


----------



## hotrod26 (Aug 24, 2006)

*My number is!*

411


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

*Lets seeeeeee*

278


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

160


----------



## coonhound0 (Sep 5, 2008)

212


----------



## coaldriller (Feb 21, 2009)

020


----------



## Pearsonwonder (Apr 30, 2008)

479


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

257


----------



## S_Morelock75 (Aug 17, 2006)

653


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

One last shot 405


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

last one 272


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*It is now closed!*

I shall get all the stuff ready by mid day tomorrow. The number is 924.

If anyone want to help out and get the list ready… go for it.

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

I picked 927 if that helps! Did i win anything


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*WINNERS and RULES*

Turkey Season giveaway AGAIN (Firenock)
Due to lack of winner(s) to claim their prize, I shall re-run the giveaway again. This time a few rule changes, and so are the prizes.

I know you all wanted some lighted nocks for the turkey season (Firenock do offer 54 colors). You also know that green light on grass is the most visible, right? Here is the deal, just like the Christmas giveaway. I have a number between 1 and 999 (it is the last 3 digits of another check I just received yesterday, so it is about as random as possible, I made a copy of the check so no trick here). Any one post on this will have multiple chances to get it. Only 1 grand prize winner; for tiebreaker, the lower number wins. You can post once per 12 hours. MULTIPLE POSTS within a 12 hours period WILL disqualify you!

The grand prize winner will get 6 Firenock; 3 Hunting and 3 Target circuit, all with GREEN LED and 12 Firenock nocks; (6 green and 6 other colors) 6 O-rings, and 6 batteries. Grand prize winner has your choice of any style ("S", "A", "E", "H" and "F") to fit your projectile! An 18-pack of Aerovane I or Aerovane II with an Aerovane tool will also be included. Its value is over $135.00. Who ever got the number first will be the winner! The winner will be announced on May 1st, as the contest will end on April 30th.

This is where the rule got changed. I shall post the closest 30 of the winning number; the winners that contacted me by the end of May 10th will be awarded the prizes. The grand winner will be red, the other prizewinner will be green, and the rest will be black. By the 10th of May, if the prizes are not awarded, I shall award the ones of the green, then the black winners who have contacted me. The idea is that ALL TEN PRIZES will be awarded by the end of the 10th of May. Therefore contacting me as you are one of the ones on the list is critical or your forfeit you prize.

Since there are going to be again 10 winners (1 grand prize, and 9 other prizes) I am going to give the 9 non–grand prize winner a choice in this round, all value around $12.95:
1) you can have a lighting nock (Firenock's budget brand (MSRP$12.95) and it will only fit standard size arrow only)
2) An Aerovane Super Trial pack (6 Aerovane, 6 Aerovane II, and a tool)
3) a Firenock hat (without the LED light)

*READ THE RULES CAREFULLY!*
red is the grand price winner and the green are also winners too!

898	giddi1820	559
899	randall G.	337
899	breakingthe bend	540
901	wsbark01	786
903	breakingthe bend	561
904	S_morelock75	96
904	giddi1820	623
910	varnivore1	650
912	shmittey	210
912	jason060788	542
913	Mathewsman2007	5
914	breakingthe bend	633
916	osceola 41	151
917	electro	533
917	giddi1820	588
921	alfabuck	427
921	breakingthe bend	718
922	fullback	686
923	camoman73	608
923	dubielungem	713
924	S_morelock75	259
926	giddi1820	206
926	deerstalker	598
927	mathews#1	105
929	n7709k	63
929	shmittey	548
936	kjmitch	448
937	HUNTER DAN	785
938	huntinharde24/7	389
942	jjg08	394
942	camoman73	669
947	huntinhard24/7	98
954	camoman73	535
956	LTLRUSHNARCHR30	771
962	camoman73	328
964	ftshooter	315
965	huntinhard24/7	587
969	wsbark01	351
970	deerhunter11	354
976	jason060788	312
982	6bloodychunks	61


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey cool sent you a pm dorge i got 923 pretty close! Thanks my friend!:thumbs_up


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

:banana:

Got close enogh to be in the green. PM coming. Thanks a lot.


CW


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

*I won I won*

Not the grand prize winner, but close. Sent you a PM. Contest was fun thanks.



Don


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

I won i am in the Green I also sent you a PM

Thanks again for running this great Turkey giveaway!!


----------



## Nupper (Dec 31, 2003)

719


----------



## Shmittey (Mar 29, 2009)

Pm Sent.


----------



## S_Morelock75 (Aug 17, 2006)

I WON

Pm sent

:wav:


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

congradts ! Ps dont rub it in lol , i was hoping youd forget i was next in line:embara: sorry lol.


----------



## hunter6 (Aug 13, 2008)

*may 10 drawing*

number 876


----------



## hunter dan (Feb 19, 2003)

937 is close


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

609


----------



## Nupper (Dec 31, 2003)

939


----------



## tannertt (Jun 15, 2007)

283 i hope thanks for the chance


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

*#*

510


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

umm......its over guys....stop posting numbers


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

PM sent , Thank you.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*2 left*

2 more to contact me and we are done. dubielungem, deerstalker may miss out! Lets hope not.

921	alfabuck	427	05/03/09
921	breakingthe bend	718	05/03/09
922	fullback	686	05/01/09
923	camoman73	608	05/01/09
923	dubielungem	713	
924	S_morelock75	259	05/01/09
926	giddi1820	206	05/01/09
926	deerstalker	598	
927	mathews#1	105	05/01/09
929	n7709k	63	05/02/09
929	shmittey	548	05/01/09


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

pm sent thanks


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

57 thanks you have great products


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Only 1 have not contacted me*

926	deerstalker	598 where are you or by tomorrow, someone gets your prize!


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

Well if he don't want it i will LOL:wave3:


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

666


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*giddi1820, are you that lucky?*

917	giddi1820	588 is the next one in line and he already contacted me. So looks like he is getting another one ... by tomorrow if deerstalker is a no show


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

i was 588 wasnt i or did someone get it before me?

lol i just started with 188 and went 288 and so on and so forth till i got to the top


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

sup3rfox said:


> 588


yup 588 is me woohoo


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*All done*

As of this morning, the last prize was mail out. This act concluded the Firenock/Lightning Nock Give away. Review and comment welcome for the prize winners.

FYI, we have Aerovane II in seven colors in stock as of today, 3 more to conclude the line up.


----------



## THWACK!08 (Mar 27, 2009)

777


----------



## donphelps (Mar 9, 2007)

*313*

313


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*the giveaway is closed*

Admin

Can you please close this thread as the giveaway was concluded as of 10th May 2009

Dorge


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Will do! 

Lou


----------

